
Tesla layoffs loom and stock plunges as focus shifts from growth to survival - Tiktaalik
https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-tesla-cuts-20190118-story.html
======
jppope
Tesla is using the Jack Welch tactic of clearing the bottom 10% of
performers... just did it at SpaceX too. The media and Short Sellers jump on
any potential opportunity of negative news.

Realistically, its incredibly healthy for a company to do this, and my best
guess is that its an efficiency tactic not "survival" related. 2018 Q4 will
have a modest profit, and as they open up markets/ add models, we'll see more
growth from Tesla, even though it will still be a slog.

Worth mentioning, the above story won't be told though since the mainstream
media has switched to mainly caring about clickbait titles as opposed to
impartial reporting.

No one will click on an article that says "Tesla aiming to improve efficiency,
and reduce overhead, lays off staff" its way easier to get eyeballs with
"Tesla layoffs loom and stock plunges as focus shifts from growth to
survival"... which is a bummer for anyone that cares about sustainable
transport.

------
btian
What's up with all the negativity?

Tesla grew by 10,000 employees in 2018 despite laying off 9% of the workforce
in June.

This is probably more of the same.

